# Aluminum Floor Livestock Trailer with Ridges- How to put mats in?????



## dallasvegas (Nov 29, 2021)

My husband bought his late grandfathers EBY stock trailer that has ridges in the aluminum flooring. We use it for cattle only currently but I would like to use it for our horses too. That being said what is the best way to make this flooring safe for my horses? I have attached a photo of something similar for reference.


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

I have an Eby aluminum stock trailer but my floor is flat diamond tread without the ridges. I bed my trailer with straw and haul horses and cattle. I have hauled horses with no straw a few times and the only problem was that it was noisy from the horses feet moving on the bare floor. When I bought my trailer from the Eby factory I asked about mats and the salesman said they only recommended mats for shod horses and then it seemed for the protection of the floor not for the good of the horses. I'd recommend you call an Eby factory or dealer as I bet they'd have an answer to your question. EBY Trailers & Truck Bodies


----------



## dallasvegas (Nov 29, 2021)

RMH said:


> I have an Eby aluminum stock trailer but my floor is flat diamond tread without the ridges. I bed my trailer with straw and haul horses and cattle. I have hauled horses with no straw a few times and the only problem was that it was noisy from the horses feet moving on the bare floor. When I bought my trailer from the Eby factory I asked about mats and the salesman said they only recommended mats for shod horses and then it seemed for the protection of the floor not for the good of the horses. I'd recommend you call an Eby factory or dealer as I bet they'd have an answer to your question. EBY Trailers & Truck Bodies


Thanks for your help! I gave them a call and I am waiting on a response currently!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope they have mats to fit your trailer because I would put mats down, that have a grid on the bottom side that will “hold” to the ridges.

The mats might be better if they are cut to fit side-to-side, instead of lengthwise, front-to-back. Not to mention they are easier to handle that way. The mats in my stock trailer are cut to fit side-to-side


----------



## pony7 (Dec 9, 2020)

Rubber matting with shavings on top would be what I would do.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If I were you, and you have someone near you to do it, I'd put WERM flooring on that. 

Sure, you could do mats too. But the WERM flooring won't move and is very easy to clean and non-slip. And can be used for both cattle and horses.


----------

